# Doe full of milk



## CountryRoad (Oct 3, 2014)

a week ago I shot a doe that was full of milk. When I first saw her she was with another smaller doe, but without any doubt it wasn't a yearling. If there was a fawn around she wasn't making her presence known, because I watched these two does feeding for quite awhile before I decided to make the shot. When I shot the her, the other doe ran off in the opposite direction. I've never shot a doe with a fawn, but I've heard from those that have, that sometimes the fawn may stick around awhile. This didn't happen. 

So Here is my question: Even if the doe gave birth to a fawn late in the summer, wouldn't she be done nursing by now?! I read that fawns only nurse for the first 8 weeks. If that's true then the doe I shot would have given birth in late July. That seems late to me, but I'm not biologist. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm not looking for criticism, but I am curious about this.


----------



## CountryRoad (Oct 3, 2014)

I tried posting a pic, but the upload keeps failing!


----------



## chester86 (Oct 3, 2014)

Never killed one with milk but I did have a doe an fawn with VERY visible spots still in late November last year feed all around me


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 3, 2014)

Lots of does still have milk and some still nursing now. Had a doe @ 15 yards with two still trying to nurse as she ate acorns this week..


----------



## handfull (Oct 3, 2014)

Same thing on doe killed a week ago.  Full of milk, but did not have any fawns with her.  There were 2 smaller does with her, but spots long gone if they were fawns.  I thought it was kinda odd as well.

Last year, I killed  a doe in late October that still had milk.


----------



## chadf (Oct 3, 2014)

She "stashed" her Youngin I'd assume ?
Happens, eat good !


----------



## RLykens (Oct 3, 2014)

I've killed does with milk as far as late October. I thought that was very very strange but this is not too surprising. I think all kinds of crazy things happen in the wild.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 3, 2014)

The first deer I ever killed was on Dec, 27,1967. She was full of milk.


----------



## CountryRoad (Oct 3, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks for the response, Gentlemen


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just because she has milk doesn't mean she live birthed. Nature has a way of taking care of itself. I've shot some up into December with milk also. It's takes time to dry up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

I`ve killed a couple here in Southwest Georgia in mid December that still had milk.


----------



## jp94 (Oct 3, 2014)

Same here.  I killed and have seen several does others have killed , that had milk in early December in Murray & Gordon county.  The ones that I killed most definitely did not have little ones nursing.  I agree it may just take some longer than others to dry up.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 3, 2014)

I always just take a swoller it tastes better than that veneger


----------



## satchmo (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot a boatload of does over the years that were loaded with milk, including one this year. They will nurse well after they are out of spots and eating acorns. They have to be forced to stop nursing by the doe or they'd do it forever . Almost every animal will nurse until they are made to stop, dogs,cats,deer,etc. I would not think they had a still needy fawn just because they have milk.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, this kid down the road nursed till he was like 10. Weirdest thing ever heard of. Who am I to judge. Milk in does in october not unusual though.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 5, 2014)

late rub= late drop. I seen a fawn this weekend looked three days old. probly 20 pounds. the doe have milk deep in the season in clay co. couldn't tell you about her fawn(s) though. could've lost it, but it would have to have been recently, without a fawn the milk will dry up.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 6, 2014)

Most tender venison ever is from a lactating doe.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 6, 2014)

If you are working with a biologist and keeping records on your herd, they want to know if the does you kill still have milk. Latest I have killed with milk was the last week of December in Miss.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep. It's a good sign when you kill a doe with milk. Means she was still nursing. Probably 75% of the does we kill on our club have milk on up till thanksgiving. Nothing wrong with shooting does with fawns. Nearly every mature doe I saw last year had at least one fawn and most had twins. Wouldn't be able to put meat in the freezer if I thought different. Our place is covered up with deer


----------



## Gajbird (Oct 6, 2014)

*nursing*

I watched a "Yearling" nurse in Illinois last year on this exact date.
 I killed a doe full of milk last week...I have no problem killing a doe with unspotted fawns or fawns that are known to be over 2 months old...Years ago UGA did a study and due to the fact that they stay in that same area for a longer time the mortality rate went down significantly.

I have pictures of the fawns/yearlings on the same trailcam now.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 6, 2014)

I saw two nurse this weekend.  And they were pretty big fawns.


----------



## Jbj87 (Oct 6, 2014)

I killed one in Muzzeloader Season last year by herself and she was full as can be. I watched her for a while and had nothing with her. It just happens sometimes.


----------



## CountryRoad (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for the responses. The internet is great for finding quick answers, but finding personal experiences to argue those factz can only be found on a forum! Thanks


----------

